# Lost Wife



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Early evening a distraught man answered his door to find two grim-faced Canadian State Troopers. 


"We're sorry to call on you at this hour, Mr. Wilkens, but we have some information about your missing wife." 


"Tell me! Did you find her?" the man cried. 


The troopers looked at each other. One said, "We have some bad news, some good news, and some really great news. Which do you want to hear first?" 


Fearing the worse, an ashen Mr. Wilkens said, "Give me the bad news first." 


The trooper said, "I'm sorry to tell you, sir, but this morning we found your wife's body in Kachemak Bay." 


"Oh my God!" said Mr. Wilkens, overcome by emotion. "I have been hoping against hope." Swallowing hard, he asked, "What's the good news then?" 


The trooper continued, "When we pulled her up she had two five-pound king crabs and a 
half-dozen good size Dungeoness crabs on her." 


Stunned, Mr. Wilkens demanded, "If that's the good news, then what is the 'great news?'" 


The trooper said, "We're going to pull her up again tomorrow."


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*LOST; WIFE AND DOG-REWARD FOR RETURN OF DOG!*


----------

